
What type of developer are you: A technician or an artist? - reselbob
https://www.theserverside.com/blog/Coffee-Talk-Java-News-Stories-and-Opinions/What-type-of-developer-are-you-A-technician-or-an-artist
======
Data_Junkie
Concrete vs abstract thinkers. Some people can only really do concrete
thinking, once the rule is in place they can follow instructions happily and
never feel a need for more. Abstract thinkers will always want to think about
the unseen, and have a need to manipulate what does not yet exist in the
concrete world. Some can create, and the rest can then think about the
creation. All on a continuum, of course.

------
duxup
The difference seems to be the ability / willingness / enjoyment of adapting.

Honestly, I think that goes for all jobs.

------
hntddt1
Both

